# Please help me! My GSD just mauled my arm while on a walk!



## Andy Assur (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi I'm a long time reader, first time poster. My GSD is 3 and a half months old and is usually okay when walking. He pulls a little but its not unbearable and there's the occasional bark at strangers. Today however in the middle of the walk he just stopped and started tugging on the leash. He's done this before. Usually I take it out of his mouth and he keeps walking, but today he wouldn't let go and every time I tried to take it out he started growling at me. When I finally got it out he started chomping on my arm with his needle teeth and man did it hurt! I had treats in my pocket which I usually use to take his attention from strangers but this time he wouldn't eat any. It took me about half n hour to finally get the biting and tugging to stop where I finally got him home. SO angry I was that I put him in his crate where he is whining right now to come out. He has also started to growl when we play tug of war with the rope, I don't know if that may have something to do with it. He never use to growl. He also use to release the rope when I said so but now no matter how much I try he will not release unless by force. 

I was advised to hit the dog when things like this happen but I really can't bring myself to do that, nor do I think its the correct thing to do. Any advice would be grand please. I am fairly new to dog training but I have done a lot of research on training and successfully taught him the basics like sit, stay, lay down, etc.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Who the heck advised you to hit him?! THEY should be hit! wow. Your pup is almost 4 months old. Get into an obedience training class with him. He needs to get to learning now and being good, otherwise you're going to have some big issues later. Give him a job to do now which is learning. He sounds like he's not getting enough stimulation and training to keep him occupied so he's pulling the total landshark card out and getting his kicks his own way. Definitely get into a GOOD training class and ignore anyone who tells you to hit him. They dont know what they're talking about obviously.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a typical GSD puppy! Good advice to get him to a class so YOU can learn how to teach him the right behavior.

Definetly DO NOT HIT your puppy - he doesn't know any better yet and hitting him will just cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Andy Assur said:


> He has also started to growl when we play tug of war with the rope, I don't know if that may have something to do with it. He never use to growl. He also use to release the rope when I said so but now no matter how much I try he will not release unless by force.


Is this a play growl or a for real growl? My dogs growl during play all the time, but it's all in fun. At 3-1/2 months old I wouldn't expect him to have a perfect "out" with a toy. Rather than trying to get it away from him by force, how about teaching him to do it on cue by putting a yummy treat right up to his nose. When he drops the toy to take the treat, mark it ("yes!"), let him have the treat, and then release him to take the toy again. Do this over and over again. As soon as he's consistently giving up the toy for a treat start phasing out the food reward and have continuation of play be the reward for outing the toy. 



> I was advised to hit the dog when things like this happen but I really can't bring myself to do that, nor do I think its the correct thing to do.


No, it's not, and good for you for knowing that. He's just a baby! I've had leash chewers before and it's extremely frustrating. He'll probably outgrow it, but in the meantime you can teach him to carry a toy in his mouth instead, use a chain leash that's not so fun to chew, or keep him engaged with you by being fast, fun, and unpredictable so he forgets about chewing his leash.


----------



## Andy Assur (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. His release of the rope was never perfect and he would only out when I gave him treats but now treats don't even work. he's play growled before many times, mostly when on the rope, but this incident was definitely a real growl. Now that he's out of his crate and walking around he's quite calm, it was like he was a different puppy. I think I will be giving a chain a go. I don't want my arm used as a chew toy, there are too many cuts to count. 

I have read that running with the puppy is not a good idea as it would damage his joints or something like that which is why I stick to walking for now, or is that a myth?

As for obedience training is it something I must do or is there a way around it as I'm sure its going to be costly and I'm an out of work student. but if it is definitely crucial I guess I'll find a way. 

Would feeding him raw meat have anything to do with it? He was on kibble for 3 months and had never done anything like this but coincidentally after 3 weeks on the barf diet he nipped me good. or is that all that is, a coincidence. My folks are pressuring me to get rid of him but I seriously love the guy too much so I need him to behave or ill have to move out with him somehow.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

No, it has nothing to do with raw meet, that is an urban legend. 

As for Obedience, you can't work around that. It will cause all kind of problems in the long run if your dog doesn't know the most basic commands. 

Your puppy is going through the teething stage soon, which means it'll chew on stuff to release the pain. Don't rip anything out of the puppies mouth, by force, during that time. It will really hurt your puppy. 

He will also go through a stage where he thinks he doesn't need you anymore and will literally challenge to chase him. 
Right now he's doing what puppy's do. Playing tug, play bites, growling, it's what bored pups do. 

Your job is to try to teach him manners. 

Use Youtube, there are a lot of great training videos on there that show you how to teach sit, how to teach your dog down, how to teach your dog to heel. 





















Just browse through her videos and check her out. 

Another great source is Michael Ellis





Clicker or Marker Training works great, especially with young puppies


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

when you play tug, that tug is a prey item, and as long as it is moving, it's still alive and the game is on. If you can hold it still, then say "Out" or "Leave It," as he will let it go once still enough to feel "dead". Important to mark the word as he opens his mouth. After awhile, the command becomes learned thru this association. 

At 4 months, he doesn't "know" much very well, except for hopefully "Come". Until a command is learned, known and disregarded, a correction is unfair. Hitting is not a correction, it's abuse.

You don't have to go to a formal expensive class...but you do need to work on commands and training daily. Once a command is working well at home, work on it in another location. Get it working in a half dozen places to generalize it, so it works everywhere. Keep training sessions short...5 minutes, as often as you can. Stop while he still is into it, leave him wanting more. So many do too many repetitions for too long and drive the dog into avoidance, or worse, they shutdown altogether. Classes are nice for the distraction, to proof the work, but you can find similar distractions in many places.

2 short sessions are SO more valuable than 1 longer one.

Remind your folks they didn't get rid of you, and you're grateful. 4 months old...
a toddler, not a problem child.

Employ that prey drive...get a ball on a string, a tug toy, and use the toy to direct focus, or redirect those teeth to chomp on it, not you or the leash.

Keep it fun, keep it short, train often, use nearly constant opportunities to train/learn.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Raw meat does not make a puppy mean but you do need to be very careful about meat and bone balance if you are feeding a growing pup as it can cause real problems with bone devlelpment unless you are also feeding bone and in the right proportions (and not chew bones but bones they eat)

You don't generally want to run or jump a growing puppy, particularly on a hard surface. It is ok for him to run around the yard and play.

It is hard to believe a 14 week old puppy is "for real" - sounds like normal GSD play to me. The can be little alligators. Please don't hit him-your gut feeling is right. Debbie's advice is good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Linking this other thread, as the situations are almost identical!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/160862-aggression-question.html


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy went through a period between 5 to 6 months old where she would growl when I took something out of her mouth. I hesitate to say how I handled it but I rolled her on her back after taking the thing out of her mouth. She and I had about 2 or three encounters like that. She still growls when we play Tug especially if Lucky horns in. At 3 .5 months she chewed on watches. ate a pair of earrings and attempted the destruction of multiple objects. It sounds like your pup needs some help developing bite inhibition with you.Obedience training helps but so does time out ,stopping the playing until she follows a commend. I also was taught to mimic a yelp like their littermates( really not much of a mimic as those little razors hurt). It takes time and consistent reaction. It gets better particularly w/ training.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Point I forgot to make Daisy was about 5 months ,developmentally at a different stage then your pup. She was in early adolescence or teen years(months).At your pups age it's probably not dominance just like it was stated toddler behavior..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sems like your pup likes to have something in his mouth !! 
never allow any playing around with the leash -- you can get hard rolled up burlap toss toys which you can take along on your trip and offer the dog. 
stop to play a little on leash game where the dog fetches it up -- teach "leave it" "pick it up" "bring it here" "carry it" "give it" get the little grey brain cells firing and put some control into the dogs desire to have something in his mouth.
I like to use a behaviour to advantage - here is your opportunity - win win .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but are you supposed to put them in time out in their crate? I had always been taught not to do that because they will begin to be fearful of their crate and you want them to feel like their crate is a safe haven.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jdh520 said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong but are you supposed to put them in time out in their crate? I had always been taught not to do that because they will begin to be fearful of their crate and you want them to feel like their crate is a safe haven.


A "time out" isn't really a punishment. It's about breaking the behavior cycle and getting the dog to calm down and re-focus. The crate should always be a safe haven--when my pup knows she's in trouble, or she doesn't want to do something, she heads for her crate immediately!

Where else would you give a "time out"?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Andy Assur said:


> I have read that running with the puppy is not a good idea as it would damage his joints or something like that which is why I stick to walking for now, or is that a myth?


No, not a myth. Forced exercise like running is not recommended for young puppies. Let them run around and play when they want, but putting a leash on and taking a 3-mile run is definitely not good.



> As for obedience training is it something I must do or is there a way around it as I'm sure its going to be costly and I'm an out of work student. but if it is definitely crucial I guess I'll find a way.


Yes, it's crucial!! Find a way!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

It took you an hour and a half to regain control because the puppy at this point was done playing with you. 

It was a game and you bought it hook line and sinker. 

You need to gain control of this young, small puppy before he gets to be a big dog!

I would suggest that you start playing the "alpha" role quickly. 

Teaching Your Dog to Settle

I use a cradle method to gain control. I did this with Sonar when he was a puppy and the first time he protested by screaming for almost 10 minutes. I would tell him quiet and hold him firmly while he wiggled and screamed. FINALLY he got the picture that I wasn't going to give in until he calmed down. Once he was quiet and calm for 30 seconds I let him go and gave him lots of love. I did this quite often and every time I did it the protesting period was less and less. Now he is 90lbs and I can pick him up and cradle him in between my legs on the floor and he just submits and gives me kisses. This is useful when I am grooming his belly and legs and dremeling his nails. 


And no it is not because you feed your puppy raw meat that he "mauled" your arm. They are "land sharks!" raw or kibble! :hug:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Andy Assur said:


> His release of the rope was never perfect and he would only out when I gave him treats but now treats don't even work.


Check out my post in this thread for teaching him to give up toys on cue: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-me-if-she-knows-she-trouble.html#post2166084

And pay particular attention to this - as long as the toy is moving your puppy thinks you're still playing - motion is fun and exciting:



dOg said:


> when you play tug, that tug is a prey item, and as long as it is moving, it's still alive and the game is on. If you can hold it still, then say "Out" or "Leave It," as he will let it go once still enough to feel "dead". Important to mark the word as he opens his mouth. After awhile, the command becomes learned thru this association.


The only difference between feeding raw and feeding kibble is that raw is probably of higher value, so he may feel a need to guard and protect it from being taken away, especially if you HAVE been taking things away from him, such as his toys or leash that he's chewing. Be the person who gives him good things and makes good things happen, not the person who takes things away from him and stops him from having fun! If he trusts you he won't feel the need to warn you off with a growl, if that's indeed what he's doing. 

Training does not have to be expensive, find a good group class in your area.


----------



## Andy Assur (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you to all for the wonderful information. It has opened my eyes to a many things and I found one german shepherd league near my area (sydney Australia) and will be starting in a fortnight. My folks are a bit more easy going now, knowing that he'll be professionally trained so they're going to help out with the moola.


----------

